
The MegaPenny Project - Visualizing Large Numbers - peter123
http://www.kokogiak.com/megapenny/default.asp
======
bd
So bailout ($5 trillion) is about half of this:

<http://www.kokogiak.com/megapenny/seventeen.asp>

While these are all pennies currently in circulation ($2 billion):

<http://www.kokogiak.com/megapenny/twelve.asp>

